# flexible sprinkler connections



## Marshal Chris (Feb 24, 2011)

How do you go about measuring the minimum & maximum bend radius on the flexible sprinkler connections?

For example, the viking flexible head says minimum 3" radius bend measured to the inside surface of the bent hose.  Where do you measure from?


----------



## cda (Feb 24, 2011)

Call them and they will send you a neat tool that shows what the bend should be

If I remember there is no minimum bend

Just worded badly

Make sure they secure the bracket per manufacture


----------



## cda (Feb 24, 2011)

here is the tool they send you                                                                 you cannot make the bend any tighter but can be as straight as you want it      
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 837

	

		
			
		

		
	
Aldo make sure they have added in the extra friction loss they require

View attachment 404


View attachment 404


/monthly_2011_02/432.JPG.f91079e6c728285c84cb14477d5505bd.JPG


----------



## Marshal Chris (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks CDA.  I appreciate it.

Now what's everyone opinion on these being installed on an exiting pipe schedule system.  Would you require calcs?  Why/why not?


----------



## cda (Feb 25, 2011)

That is a definite

They have to be calculated differently then a standard head

Check page five:::  column six

http://www.vikinggroupinc.com/usrelated/flexhead/FlexHead_Submittal_Package_09_2010.pdf


----------



## cda (Feb 25, 2011)

Flexible sprinkler connection friction loss data is expressed in equivalent lengths of one-inch Schedule 40 pipe, and should be included in the hydraulic design calculations the same as a valve or fitting

http://www.pmengineer.com/Articles/Feature_Article/6d1b5647d7298010VgnVCM100000f932a8c0____


----------



## Marshal Chris (Feb 26, 2011)

ty.

I said they needed to calc it but wanted to know where I can go to back it up.  Only seemed logical.


----------



## cda (Feb 28, 2011)

The tool has flexhead printed on it

If you are using a different brand they should have one also

http://www.flexhead.com/flexible-fire-system-supply-contact-us.asp

http://www.flexhead.com/pdf/Commercial-Sprinkler-Installation-Guide.pdf


----------

